# Tree?



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Can some one ID this tree looking plant? Or is it fake?
http://faao.kicks-ass.net/Fotos/Plantados/60L/Syrah/20070601HiRes.jpg


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

it's an award winning aquarium, think it was 5th or 7th

Its just driftwood with moss... not all that hard.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

MY god though the tank looks so good. I am going to make a tree lol.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

dude, that tank is like the best planted i have seen in a while. i wonder how many gallons it is


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

It looks to be 30 to 40 maybe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is info on the tank: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=ishowcase&category=0&vol=0.

Its only 15 gallons.  And the moss is Java moss, though it looks more like Christmas or Taiwon moss to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm currently trying to grow moss on a piece of driftwood to make it look like a tree:lol:


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya I think i saw it. Looks good so far. I got a Q about driftwood. Say if I found a good piece in a pond. What can I do to it so it will be safe in my tank. Drift wood were I live is like 20 bucks for a small piece. then half the time it doesn't even look good. got another Q. Is sand better for plants then rocks. I am wanting my new tank to look as as I can. Also lighting I want my plants not only to grow but look amazing. I have decided to hold up on my chef knives. So I can get a bigger tank maybe. So wish me luck


----------



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

if it's already waterlogged, the most of the work is done. You would just need to clean it. If it still floats, I would get a 5 gallon bucket, a drill and something heavy. Drill a few holes in the drift wood where the holes won't be seen. When you soak it, you should see bubbles coming out. You may need to let it soak for a week or two. Put a heavy object on it to keep it underneath the water.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Although this post is old (a year now) I like the idea of the drilling holes. Not so much for getting it to sink, as most wood will sink in a weeks time (even my manzanita only took 3 days to get water logged) I would think that by drilling holes you could have a ready made place to start moss growing or other plants. It is also possible that I am totally wrong here, since I am not a plant type gal. Someday, maybe someday.


----------

